# All in one dressing - trim/tyres/etc



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Want to get a new trim dressing but would like one I can use for everything - all the black trim, tyres and possibly even under bonnet plastics. Shortlist is currently:

Valet Pro Protectant
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
AS Highstyle (except it comes in a far bigger quantity that I would need and might be a bit shiny)
AG Vinyl and Rubber care.

Any recommendations (not just out of that list)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

CG New look trim gel:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Ag v&r is great on everything apart from tyres ime. Won't last 2 seconds!


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

espuma rd-50 is pretty good


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

I use pb natural look for all mine. only prob is it only does a good job on tyres so a dedicated tyre gel would be better imo


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Auto Magic - Magic Dressing i use it all the time, for my taste, the best till now


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Valet Pro Protectant for me, since it´s water based it will not harm rubber or plastics, and it´s dilutable, to suit the finish, and it´s very durable to, especially on tyres and interiors


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

If you need a do-it-all type protectant, I would most like go with either Poorboy's Trim Restorer or a water-based dressing such as Optimum Opti-bond. Both are fantastic in terms of looking great and retaining good durability on exterior trim and tires.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Go for the trade version of AG V&RC. (Supersheen or something).

Its great for tyres, wheel arches, engine bays, and all interior / exterior trim.

It is so easy to apply to tyres wheel arches, and in the engine bay - just spray on and let it dry to a lovely finish. Some people moan about the durability on tyres, but it is so easy to apply after every wash durability doesn't really matter. It will easily last a couple of weeks, and even stands up to a scrubbing with apc.


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with the AG Vinyl and rubber care. Great for spraying arches, engines etc. Probably not a long lasting as other products but as Halfords shopper said its easy to apply and not too pricey to get hold of.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Highstyle isn't overly shiney at all, it's more a natural sheen.. Easy to use and a tin will last years. Like most dressings it's not very durable but being so easy to apply means it's not a hassle applying after every wash.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Pristine Detail said:


> CG New look trim gel:thumb:


+1. Fantastic product.........


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

Another vote for the AG VRC great stuff, use it on all that stuff.. (I heard the Instant Tyre Dressing was just this too??)


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm.....this isn't making the decision any easier!! :lol:
My local rep quoted me 'about' £20 for 5L of Highstyle - I know it'll last for years, but I'm pretty sure I don't need 5L. I was thinking Protectant seemed good value for money but still open to suggestions.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

+1 for CG new look trim gel :thumb:

A little goes a VERY long way


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Finish kare top kote


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

i use V&RC and rate it highly


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, so far on the list from the thread:

CG New Look
PB Natural Look
AG V&RC (and trade equivalent)
VP Protectant
AS Highstyle
Espuma RD-50
Auto Magic Dressing (available in the UK?)
PB Trim Restorer
Optimum Opti Bond
FK Top Kote.

Is there anything else that should be considered? I apprectiate that there are lots of possible suggestions, but I'd be happy to hear them all!
I understand what folk are saying about using separate products for tyres and trim, but for ease of use, it'd be nice to have an AIO. I've also been looking at Black Wow as an ocassional use restorer (trim is looking a bit old) but I don't mind a product I would use after every wash if necessary.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Valet Pro - Protectant diluted 1:1 for Interior, Trims, Engine Bay and Tyres. VERY easy to use.


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would go with Chemical Guys new look trim gel - cant fault the stuff and will do all the jobs u listed above


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Another vote for New Look then - I saw another thread that suggested a little goes a VERY long way and even a 16oz bottle would last a long time.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Another vote for New Look then - I saw another thread that suggested a little goes a VERY long way and even a 16oz bottle would last a long time.


YES! Use sparingly - a little really does go a long way so it is great value as well as being a fantastic product.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

AG Bumper Care if you'd rather not have a spray on product.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

auto glym bumper care for trim and interior,megs endurance for tyres.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I do use Bumper Care but wasn't sure whether it'd be suitable for use on tyres. If I have to buy a separate product for tyres, I'm going to buy an all in one for tyres and trim.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CG new look gel for oil based
serious performance dilute to suit for water based

i prefer water based products now in summer, not as messy to work with and still last quite a while in the summer


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Never knew some products were oil and some were water based. Presumably VP Protectant is water based, as is the Dilute to Suit (looks like a great value product too).


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep. also optimum opti-bond is suppose to be very good water based product... i will be getting some of this soon as i love all the other optimum products

water based dressings are much nicer to work with imo


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Reflection Perfection trim dressing, Reflection Perfection tyre dressing. Both absolutely fab products 

S


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Never knew some products were oil and some were water based. Presumably VP Protectant is water based, as is the Dilute to Suit (looks like a great value product too).


The protectant is a great product :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

There's just so much choice :wall: :doublesho :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Hope is thread helps http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123759


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

dilute to suit on trim










dilute to suit on tyres










new look gel on tyres










you can buff either of them to a matt finish with a MF, but they will both have the same matt finish after a week anyway


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

david g said:


> Hope is thread helps http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123759


Yeah I did look at that - can I assume that if it's oil based should the cloths be ditched after they've been used to buff that product off?
The water based products seem advantageous if it means the cloths can be shoved in the washing machine afterwards.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if you get an oil based one, i would use a dedicated foam applicator for just the dressing. I keep mine in a tubbaware box out the way as well, and i wear a rubber glove as well because im a big girl :wave:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm guessing that if I use cloths to buff off the excess, they're going to need to be binned rather than washed?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

+1 for VP Protectant, good allrounder.

I use a normal washing up sponge (pull the scouring bit off obviously) and cut it in half, after applying the first coat of Protectant you leave it for 10-15mins then wipe over with the sponge again without adding any more - it evens up the layer and removes the excess so no need for another mf. Easy as and the more you do it over time, the better.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

another vote for new look trim gel here


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to draw a line under this from my point of view, I ordered some VP Protectant from ECC, which turned up partway through cleaning my neighbour's car, so I thought "jolly good, I'll try that out!!" :lol:
Having never used it before, I was expecting a kind of gel I guess, so I was surprised that it was a liquid consistency and really runny. I decided not to dilute it and used it by inverting the bottle onto a foam applicator and rubbed it into the bumpers - I was working a facelifted mk1 Corsa with big black plastic bumpers, that had turned grey. On reading the Protectant's bottle, I wasn't really expecting it to help with the dull grey plastic, but it's actually done a good job of restoring some of the original colour to the bumper. I guess Black Wow would have done a better job at this, but I have to say I was surprised and quite pleased with the result. I tried inverting the bottle onto a tyre applicator, but I think it would work better in a spray and sprayed directly onto tyres, although I suspect that will use a lot more product as, on a pad, a little goes a very long way. I wouldn't use it neat on an interior plastic, but on exterior plastics, it looks very good.

I won't discount any of the other products though and may use New Look Trim Gel in future.


----------

